
The Bottom Feeder: I Am the Cheapest Bastard in Indie Games - MikusR
http://jeff-vogel.blogspot.com/2019/08/i-am-cheapest-bastard-in-indie-games.html
======
deogeo
In the previous thread, someone made a good point - his newer games, with more
resources spent on them, look _worse_ than the old ones. Someone else applied
pixelization/palletization to the screenshot of his new game, and the degraded
quality made it look _better_ :
[https://i.imgur.com/oPH7paD.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/oPH7paD.jpg)

Of course neither point is addressed, and he keeps pretending that the only
way to improve is to expend more resources.

As also pointed out in the previous discussion, that's because he simply
doesn't have an eye for art. He compares his game to the consistent-and-
pleasant-to-look-at Baba Is You, because he _can 't see the difference_, and
so he doesn't even see there's a problem to be solved. We might as well try to
explain the difference between blue and red to a blind person. That's why he
can show a picture of dwarf fortress without realizing it looks _better_ than
his game. Going for a Caves of Qud look would also probably save him money -
but he simply can't see that it looks better.

------
MikusR
It's a followup to [https://jeff-vogel.blogspot.com/2019/08/why-all-of-our-
games...](https://jeff-vogel.blogspot.com/2019/08/why-all-of-our-games-look-
like-crap.html)

Discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20765521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20765521)

